# Quick question between 153/155 size



## capitalboarder (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you looking for speed or control? Don't think 2cm will make a crazy difference either way, but if I were you I would go with a 153.


----------



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks, finally got help outside of this "snowboarding forum" and went with the 153 rome reverb, here any day now:jumping1:


----------

